# Gästebuch in Php auf 1&1



## Coach2005 (8. April 2005)

Hallo bin neu hier und hab direkt nen riesen Prob
hab meine Hp auf den 1&1 server hochgeladen
hat auch alles super geklappt funktioniert alles...
ausser das Gästebuch hab ne php site als gästebuch und das klappt absolut nich
hab alles nötige hochgeladen aber sobald ich die site öffnen will
kommt
error 403: Forbidden!


Verboten!
Es sind nur ungenügende Zugriffsrechte gesetzt. Bitte ändern Sie die Rechte mit Ihrem FTP-Programm.

jetzt weiss ich nicht was ich ändern muss! hab schon versucht die Zugriffsrechte zu ändern aber egal was ich einstelle ( 644/666/750) klappt alles nicht
müssen die dazugehörigen dateien in nen speziellen ordner ?
keinen plan hoffe mir kann hier jemand so schnell wie möglich helfen

danke schonmal

Coach


----------



## Ben Ben (12. April 2005)

Dumme frage ist denn php überhaupt in dem Paket verfügbar?

403 forbidden kann beispielsweise sein, dass keine gültige Index-Datei gefunden wurde und Directory Listing für das Verzeichnis nicht erlaubt ist, was bei 1und1 soweit ich weiss standard ist.

Was passiert denn wenn du in ein Verzeichnis z.b. test die datei index.php mit dem folgenden Code ablegst:


```
<?php

phpinfo();

?>
```

und dann aufrufst, aber ohne den Dateinamen, also so... http://meineurl/test/

wenn dann wieder 403 kommt, ist wohl kein PHP installiert, da er index.php nicht als gültige Indexdatei ansieht, was bei vorhandener PHP-Funktionalität aber standard ist.


----------

